# June 2016 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

June 2016

1. Red Queen (audiobook) 6/1/16 on page 178, completed 6/12/16, 238 pages read
2. Snow in August (DTB) began 6/12/16, as of 6/30/16 on page 46
3. Kitchens of the Great Midwest (audiobook) began 6/12/16, completed 6/27/16, 320 pages read
4. Me Before You (audiobook) began 6/27/16, as of 6/30/16 on page 30

Pages Read June 2016:  634
Books Read June 2016:  2
Pages Read 2016:  4175
Books Read 2016:  13


----------

